# Amazon makes tablets less secure?



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently Amazon has removed encryption capabilities on the Fire Tablet. It appears to have been optional to use, but still...

http://www.dailydot.com/politics/amazon-encryption-kindle-fire-operating-system/

Mike


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

According to that article they're removing it because their customers aren't using it.  That makes a lot of sense to me if it's true.  This is an entertainment device and I'm surprised that it even had the ability to automatically encrypt it's storage, assuming that's what they're referring to.  I wonder if that was just a holdover from the Fire Phone, where it might make a bit more sense.

If you have things on the tablet you want to secure there are plenty of ways of doing that.  ES File Manager is available in the Amazon app store and it can encrypt files, as can a lot of the apps, such as word processors and spreadsheets, where encrypted data might be wanted by some.  I've seen other encryption apps as well although I don't really remember what they were.  It wasn't important to me so I never bothered to remember about it.

I'm bothered by Amazon's habit of removing features, such as the dots that indicate book length on the Paperwhite.  But this one makes a bit more sense if it's true that people aren't using it.  If they have a feature they have to support it and with each update they have to spend time testing it and where encryption is concerned that's especially important because there are liability issues.

Barry


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What I have read suggests that they found that on their new, less expensive tablets, using encryption really slowed things down because the processor couldn't handle it. I probably was done with buying Amazon tablets anyway, but this makes it a for sure thing that I will not be buying their tablets in the future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> What I have read suggests that they found that on their new, less expensive tablets, using encryption really slowed things down because the processor couldn't handle it. I probably was done with buying Amazon tablets anyway, but this makes it a for sure thing that I will not be buying their tablets in the future.


AND . . . my guess is people weren't using them for things that most often need extra security -- like email and banking and stuff. They were just watching movies and playing games and reading books. I think they consciously moved to 'less expensive' so that they'd be affordable for more people -- they're courting folks who have never had a tablet because iThings and high end androids are 'too expensive'. Not sure they shouldn't still have a higher end model for their existing customer base, but that's a business decision.

Personally: I've had various Fire tablets and have not been thrilled with any, though none were objectively bad. Part of it might be how I thought I'd use 'em compared to how I really do/did. I currently have two Fires, the HDX7 and the new HD8 (I've also had earlier Fires, another brand android tablet, and a win8 tablet) -- I like the HD8 for usability and weight, but prefer the screen of the HDX. Mind you, the HD8 screen is perfectly adequate, and if I'd never had a tablet before I'm sure I'd think it was great, but it is, for me, perceptibly less sharp than the HDX. End result, I don't use either one a whole lot. 

The other android tablet I'd had was a very early one -- before there were Fires -- I liked it but it was heavier than I wanted. I tried the Win8 tablet, as something that could be a 'real' computer as well appealed to me, but, in fact, it wasn't as good as a laptop and I lost the android features I liked.

At this point I've realized that a laptop is essential for me -- but I am contemplating one of the Samsung tablets as an extra 'entertainment' device. I suspect I'll be selling both Fires.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I currently have 3 Fire tablets, a 6", a 7" and an 8.9".  I use them for Amazon videos and not much else.

I also have several Android tablets, which I use a lot more.  There's nothing wrong with Fire tablets but Android tablets are just more useful for most things.

Anyway this is all moot now since Amazon has just announced that in an update in the not too distant future they'll be bringing encryption back to the Fires because of the public outcry.

All this seems a bit silly to me but then so is much in life. 

Barry


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's probably a moot point anyway, as anyone that knows how to google can find an third-party app that will encrypt your phone (Android phones, anyway) without a back door, even if the government forces manufacturers to provide a back door for native encryption. Something the Feds conveniently omit from any discussions. It took less than 10 seconds for me to find a list of apps for this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hadn't heard that news, but I'm glad Amazon is bringing encryption back. Most of what I do on my devices isn't hugely secret, but I prefer to not have to worry about it. I hadn't thought of third party encryption.  But I'll betcha Apple won't allow it in any case! And I'd wonder about the reliability of the third party.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> -- but I am contemplating one of the Samsung tablets as an extra 'entertainment' device. I suspect I'll be selling both Fires.


I got a Samsung Galaxy S (10-inch screen, I believe). Pretty expensive, but the graphics are incredible and I can multi-task, sort of.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-9-7-Inch-Tablet-Titanium/dp/B00V49LQZ4/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1457268457&sr=1-10&keywords=galaxy+tab+s2


----------

